# Iddybit Acre's past, present and future



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ i can't figure out the resize of older picture's so i added them here. Also here is the link to the new plan's for 2011. http://www.floorplanner.com/projects/20 ... -barn/edit I didn't think i would end up with so many critter's, let alone prego one's so i wasnt 100% prepared. This year i will be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all very nice animals...  .thanks for sharing.. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree! and how exciting to get the barn plans together! Now let's hope for some nice weather! I can't wait to get our barn done, we just haven't had nice enough weather and hubby is working 12 hours a day/6 days a week for another month or two, so it's hard to do a whole lot until he's back to an 8 hour shift.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Around here snow, wind and freezing are the problem!! I really like that program i found this way if im at work they still know where i want it all to go =} And it's not on 10 different piece's of paper!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow ! Very nice ! Congrats 

Margaret
HiNote in Winnie, TX


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well we tried to add on to the pasture yesterday, it started out so nice! I should have known it wouldn't last!! We got about 3" of wet heavy mooky snow and now it's pouring rain!! We did manage to get the back shed cleaned out and square bale's moved into it, rabbit's moved and a round bale moved in ( gotta love free hay =} ) But of course as soon as the fence was down and we started unrolling the new fence wallah!!!!!!!!! It start's raining and turned into snow. Now it will have to wait a couple week's as were leaving in the morning to go out of town!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well now that we have "decent" weather, i need to get motivated!! My biggest concern right now is the wind and snow I'm in a big open field in the front and the back is thick thick poplar trees! My best highest ground of course has to be on the north end in the field!! Anyone, have any good idea's here?? Esp. with the snow issue! I have 3 different enclosure's, but my herd is also expanding and i'm over walking from shed to shed to shed!!!! Plus my chicken coop has been my doe pen and that's one nasty mess!!! this is kinda what i was thinking with the pen on the left by the pasture the new house 16X16. It's going to be made out of pallet's of course ( thank's hoosiershadow) http://www.floorplanner.com/projects/20 ... rplan/edit I have everything i need ( i Think :whatgoat: )


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well got a little bit accomplished today but not much :hair: All it want's to do is rain now!! I did manage to move the duck's and put the electric fence up, but didn't get it connected right :GAAH:


----------

